# Dado cuts on bookshelf



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a question. If you are making a bookcase that's about 6 - 7 feet tall and are going to use dado cuts for the shelves to slip into, can those dado's be cut on a table router? If so, how do you set it up for a piece that size? How do you make multiple cuts on the board? Or, do you have to use just the router, and if so, what are the tips to make sure you get the cuts straight if not using a table and fence set up? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi djmoss

Yes it can be done on the router table But it's best to do the job with a hand router...because of the size of the boards...it's best to do both ends of the cabinet at one time and then rip the stock to size, that way both ends are the same.. 

You should use a jig for both ways. 
here's a snapshot of a easy to make jig for the router table.
The jig can do many of the hard to do jobs on the router table.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2711-dado-jig-plunge-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/7749-halving-joints.html

======




djmoss said:


> I have a question. If you are making a bookcase that's about 6 - 7 feet tall and are going to use dado cuts for the shelves to slip into, can those dado's be cut on a table router? If so, how do you set it up for a piece that size? How do you make multiple cuts on the board? Or, do you have to use just the router, and if so, what are the tips to make sure you get the cuts straight if not using a table and fence set up? Thanks


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've ripped many a dado on the table and made a few cross cuts on small easily handled objects.
Many of the guys here use a device known as skis which are very versatile that could do the job. 

A simple way, (if you don't intend on crafting a skis setup) is to make a simple cross cut dado jig that fits a base template big enough to handle a 1" straight bit. Smaller bits can be used in the same template for pretty much any dado size under an inch. I made one wide enough to handle 2/12" wide boards together.

I've used this tech when I've done multiple duplicate shelves, which is also simple and give a bit wider range of use. A true straight edge (guide) squared to the intended boards and properly offset to the dado.


----------

